# TT with S-Line Exterior/Interior.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Alan71 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,
I like the new front and rear looks! I think they're a bit more contemporary and masculine.
I do think though that it does appear that the angular lines and elements seem to have been added to and overall concept that began as a very curvaceous, shapely, car.
This may be because I know the mk1 and mk2 heritage, but I believe the designers were charged with updating a 'look' without being able to change the basic shape of the car.
This may not necessarily bad, and seems pretty typical of how Audi designs progress.
Again… Like it!
Regards,
Alan

Would like it more with a manual transmission and more hp.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

S-Line and TT-S are in big lines the same body kit.
You can change for example the exhaust valance without changing the rear bumper.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

Looks great, thanks for posting.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I'm not sure I like the bulging sills (nor that extra bump right in the middle at the rear edge of the door). Agree with previous poster's comments about car appearing more masculine--my wife does not like it compared with our Mk2.

The cupholder lid with Audi rings is kind of tacky too. But I love the quilted seat stitching.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

BMWBig6 said:


> .....my wife does not like it compared with our Mk2.


+1
You wife have clearly very good taste.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Couple of things and a major concern*

The photos appear to confirm my suspicion that the seats provide adjustment for thigh length - a nice feature. I like the interior but I reserve final judgment until I have a chance to experience the simplicity/complexity of the integrated dash display. I can't believe I'm seeing an air filter behind the passenger side grill lower air intake! It's ugly and directly in the line of fire of road dirt and debris smaller than the mesh screen that has large openings. So it will get shredded and uglier quickly and will need to be replaced much more often than any air filter I have ever seen as junk impacts the filter at highway speeds. I am also very concerned that high speed debris impacts with the filter will send filter fibers and dirt along the air path as these projectiles punch holes in the filter which will not be a good thing. The "good' news is that it will probably be easily accessible. This is one "feature" that I suspect will be changed within a year to a more conventional placement. I can't believe Audi road tests found this placement to be acceptable. Maybe I'm wrong but has anyone seen a similar grill filter placement on any other car?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I like the interior but I reserve final judgment until I have a chance to experience the simplicity/complexity of the integrated dash display.


I think it require a lot of homework/study to find out the working of it.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

BMWBig6 said:


> The cupholder lid with Audi rings is kind of tacky too.


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that it's the smoker package (ash tray/lighter) that fits into the cup holder.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing an air filter behind the passenger side grill lower air intake! It's ugly and directly in the line of fire of road dirt and debris smaller than the mesh screen that has large openings. So it will get shredded and uglier quickly and will need to be replaced much more often than any air filter I have ever seen as junk impacts the filter at highway speeds. I am also very concerned that high speed debris impacts with the filter will send filter fibers and dirt along the air path as these projectiles punch holes in the filter which will not be a good thing. The "good' news is that it will probably be easily accessible. This is one "feature" that I suspect will be changed within a year to a more conventional placement. I can't believe Audi road tests found this placement to be acceptable. Maybe I'm wrong but has anyone seen a similar grill filter placement on any other car?


This is not the air filter. If it's like the Mk2, it's the cooler for the S-tronic… or if like the Mk1 TT Dual Intercoolers. More likely the former. 
The flash from the camera is making it look white when in fact it's aluminum.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

AU-297 said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that it's the smoker package (ash tray/lighter) that fits into the cup holder.


Nope, you're not wrong. I have the same cup modified to remove the the protrusions on the inside. I use it to keep spare change.


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a little disappointed, i was hoping the S Line would look better but this thing needs a drop and much bigger wheels for sure. I'm sure there will be others available but with the size of those wheel arches these don't work. I guess i need to start looking at the 228i, A3, and Golf R some more.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

First test in a German magazine (for those that speak German)

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-tts-fahrbericht-5286960.html

I would imagine magazines will be full of TT tests soon.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't like the 4-pot sound.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.automobil-produktion.de/2014/09/der-neue-audi-tt-faehrt-vor


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

